# 듣고픈말



## idialegre

In the song "Gentleman," I'm having trouble understanding the grammar of the following lines:

너가 듣고픈말
하고픈게 난데 말이야

In particular, I don't understand the construction 듣고픈 or 하고픈. Does it come from 고프다? Or is it an abbreviated form of 듣고 싶다?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rance

Original form is 듣고프다, 하고프다.
It means same as 듣고 싶다, 하고 싶다.
The origin of -프다 is 경상방언(Kyungsang dialect), thus not a standard Korean vocabulary.
However it's somewhat widely used. You can find it often in song lyrics, or poems.


----------



## idialegre

정말 고마워요, Rance!


----------



## wannie

As you wrote, the etymology of 듣고프다 is thought to be 듣다 + 고프다.
So, 듣고프다 means "has hunger for hearing of something". 
In that it expresses the need or want, it is almost same to 듣고 싶다. But the former delivers slightly stronger feeling than the later.


----------

